# Starter Squad ( a interesting Pokémon parody )



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 4, 2021)

Episode 1 is in this link -> 




Tell me what you think of this

thanks to Shippiddge for Starter Squad Episodes ( there are currently 9 episodes ) if you want more episodes ( up to episode 9 ) i'll link them here


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 4, 2021)

Episode 2 is in this link -> ​


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 4, 2021)

Episode 3 is in this link -> 



​


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 4, 2021)

Episode 4 is in this link -> 



​


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 4, 2021)

Episode 5 ->  




Episode 6 -> 





As i stated there are 9 Episodes currently available i posted episodes 1 - 6 for you to enjoy


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 4, 2021)

Here is Episode 7 -> 




Here is Episode 8 -> 



​


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 4, 2021)

And episode 9 ->


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 4, 2021)

When episode 10 is released I'll post it here


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 4, 2021)

I love these!


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Apr 5, 2021)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> I love these!


do you have a favorite episode ?


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 19, 2021)

Episode 10 coming soon


----------



## Hydreigon25 (Oct 23, 2021)

Here is Episode 10 ( i hope you enjoy this )


----------

